# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Historia e djemve të rrugës Bardhyl

## Ozzy

Historia e djemve të rrugës Bardhyl   

14 vite pas vrasjes së bujshme të Gazmend Muçës   





Laureta RRYÇI

Tashmë historia e djemve të rrugës Bardhyl është kthyer në folklor. Ata janë akuzuar nga shteti për vrasje, për grabitje, por në fakt kryeqytetasit i mbajnë mend për bëmat e tyre. Ata ishin një grup djemsh që u rritën në rrugën me emrin e mbretit Ilir, Bardhyl, por që më pas kjo shoqëri u kthye në armiqësi mes tyre, duke përfunduar me vrasje për gjithsecilin. Ekzekutimi i parë shënohet me vrasjen e Gaz Muçës, duke sjellë më pas vrasjet zinxhir që kishin të njëjtin qëllim: hakmarrjen. Ngjarja që tronditi në atë kohë metropolin shqiptar ndodhi plot katërmbëdhjetë vite më parë, duke shuar brenda një periudhe shumë të shkurtër një mit që u ngrit po me të njëjtën mënyrë. Pas asaj dite, për shumë miq të Gazit, kishin bërë llogaritë se sa plumba do të binin mbi kraharorin e tyre, duke mos lënë më asgjë që fliste dhe tregonte për historitë e këtyre djemve. 
Kush ishte Gaz Muça
Që ditën kur në fermën Gjergj Dimitrov, në Sauk të Tiranës u vodh një kalë, Gazmend Muça ishte i panjohur jo vetëm për kryeqytetin, por edhe për lagjen e tij. Ishte pikërisht ai kalë, i marrë vjedhurazi në një stallë, që do t´ia trazonte jetën familjes që prej dekadash jetonte në rrugën Bardhyl. Djaloshi dënohet me shumë vite dhe caktohet të vuajë dënimin në burgun famëkeq të Spaçit. Birucat, edhe pse të mbushura me të dënuar politikë, ndikuan tek ai për ti shtuar dozat e trimërisë dhe natyrës së tij kryeneçe. Madje më mirë fama e tij mori udhë në ditët kur të gjithë shqiptarët zgjodhën tragetet për ti shpëtuar varfërisë. *Në Itali, në zemër të Barit, në stadiumin Viktoria ai shndërrohet në lider të revoltës mbi keqtrajtimin e shqiptarëve*. Më pas ai kthehet në Shqipëri, kësaj here me një tjetër famë, tashmë njihej nga të gjithë dhe cilësohej si kapo i rrugës Bardhyl. 
Vrasja e Gazit 
Ndërsa rreth vetes kishte mbledhur plot djem të rinj, të cilët krenoheshin si miqtë e Gazit, askujt nuk i shkonte nëpër mend se miti i tyre do të shuhej pikërisht nga miqtë e tij. Ditën e 7 prillit të vitit 1992, 23-vjeçari po shkonte si gjithmonë tek lokali i tij i preferuar Xhamlliku, kur një breshëri automatiku i është shkrehur në të gjithë trupin, duke mos i lënë mundësi as të nxirrte pistoletën që e mbante gjithmonë në brez. Të akuzuarit e policisë ishin Naim Zyberi dhe Franc Konomi. I pari më pas u arrestua dhe la burgun vetëm në revoltat e 1997-ës. Por, që vetëm pak muaj më vonë ai u ekzekutua në një nga dhomat e spitalit të Milanos, ku kurohej pas një atentati me mjaft bujë. Ndërsa për të dytin, Konomin, është fakt se prokuroria asnjëherë nuk ka pasur prova. E gjitha kjo histori ishte një ngjarje e nisur rëndom, siç nisnin sherret e asaj kohe. Vëllai i Gazit, Taulanti, i kishte marrë pa leje motorin Francit dhe ky e kishte qëlluar me pëllëmbë. Më pas, Taulanti ankohet tek i vëllai, i cili në nxehje e sipër i kishte hakërryer në sy të të tjerëve se Franci do t´ja paguante shtrenjt. Mirëpo në atë kohë kur Gazi betohej se do të hakmerrej ndaj ndonjërit lajmi, merrej vesh para se të mbaronte fjalinë mirë. Për pasojë djemtë që deri më dje kishin qenë miq gjykuan ta vrisnim para se ai tjua bënte të njëjtën gjë. 
Vrasjet zinxhir
Vrasja e Gazit solli një sërë vrasjesh të bujshme të djemve që etiketoheshin si të fortë. Çdo vrasje kishte lidhje me ekzekutimin e të fortit të rrugës Bardhyl. Fillimisht Taulanti mori përsipër të kujdesej për familjen e tij dhe vendosi të martohej me nusen e Gazit. Për disa vite, familja Muça qëndroi në heshtje dhe në zi. Pesë vite pas, Taulanti arriti të hakmerrej, duke vrarë Fatos Ketën, në dhjetor të vitit 1997. Ky i fundit cilësohej si një nga miqtë më të besuar të Naim Zyberit. Në atë kohë thuhej se Taulantin nuk arriti dot të vriste Zyberin, i cili akuzohej si një nga atentatorët e të vëllait, por mori frymë lirshëm më 6 gusht të vitit 1997, kur mësoi se hasmi i tij ishte copëtuar në një nga spitalet e Milanos. Por me të njëjtën lirshmëri do të ishin dhe të gjithë hasmëritë e Taulantit, kur me 31 korrik të një viti më vonë do të ekzekutohej me një breshëri automatiku. Kjo vrasje do ti sillte fundin të gjithë historisë së djemve të rrugës Bardhyl duke lënë në kujtesën e gjithsecilit mitin e 23-vjeçarit. 

Kush ishte Naim Zyberi

Naim Zyberi ishte një nga të fortët e kryeqytetit që u ekzekutua në gjashtë gusht të vitit 1997. Zyberi në vitet e para të 90 kishte arritur të mblidhte rreth vetes një grup djemsh të cilët sipas mënyrës që kishin vetëpërcaktuar, bënin ligjin në lagjet e kryeqytetit. Ai u cilësua si një nga atentatorët e Gaz Muçës. Që pas kësaj ngjarjeje Zyberi u akuza dhe për një sërë vrasjesh të tjera dhe vendosi të largohej nga Shqipëria për tiu shpëtuar hasmërive të ndryshme. Mirëpo edhe në rrugicat e pafundme të Milanos u arrit që të gjendej se ku ndodhej dhe atij i bëhet një atentat në të cilin ai mbetet i plagosur rëndë. Pak ditë më pas, dy shqiptarë arrijnë të hyjnë në dhomën e tij dhe realizojnë vrasjen më spektakolare të ndodhur vitet e fundit, e cila u komentua gjatë dhe nga mediat italiane. 

Ekzekutimet

7 prill 1992 
Ekzekutohet Gaz Muça, i cili në vitet e para 90-ës ishte një nga më të fortët e kryeqytetit. Bëmat e tij nisën me 
grabitjen e një kali për të cilin vuajti shumë vite burg dhe përfunduan në 1992

6 gusht 1997
Vritet në spitalin e Milanos Naim Zyberi. Pak ditë para vrasjes, ndaj tij ishte bërë një atentat në të cilin mbeti i plagosur. Zyberi në atë kohë u cilësua si autori i vrasjes së Gaz Muçës dhe Artur Grorit

Dhjetor 1997
Ekzekutohet Fatos Keta, i cili cilësohej si një nga miqtë më të ngushtë dhe të besuar të Naim Zyberit. Keta në ato vite mbahej si një nga anëtarët e bandës së Zyberit derisa u vra. Si autor i ngjarjes u përfol se ishte vëllai i vogël i Gaz Muçës, Taulanti. 

31 korrik 1998
Ekzekutohet 200 metra larg shtëpisë së tij Taulant Muça. Ky i fundit sapo kishte dalë nga shtëpia, kur gjendet përballë një breshërie automatiku. Policia arrestoi pesë vite pas ngjarjes Besnik Ketën dhe Dorian Stafën si autorë.





--------------------------------------
sic e di une .................ne stdium u kane nzejerre shqipetareve ujin e zi ......dhe aty ka qene dhe nje bande shqipetare ...........!!!!!!!

dendenca e shqipetareve per ti bere te gjithe heronj .....

----------


## BOKE

Nuk e marr vesh se pse i bejne akoma kaq shume reklame historise se Gaz Muces. Qe bente xhiro me kale ne rruge apo qe bente si i forti i lagjes. 
Ka qene zhulc e nje cope injorant.

Mire ne ato vite, se ishin vite rrumpalle dhe secili bente c'donte, po tani pse i bejne jehone? Shteti sapo u forcua pak gjeja e pare qe beri eleminoi keto lloj bandash qe terrorrizonin miletin.

Dhe kjo Rryçja me siper shkruan ne gazete.

----------


## EltonNY

per nje kal te vjedhur ne" SAUK "u bo i forti i Tirones .pale te vjedhesh ndoje gomar ne Sauk  :djall sarkastik:   kushe di cfar behesh ?

----------


## amaro

Kjo teme per shume forumista mund ti duket si tema pa lidhje por ne te vertete po flitet per Gangsterrin e pare publik te Tiranes moderne, Gaz Muçen.
Une shpine e kam pasur tek 'medresja' ne ato kohe shume afer rruges bardhyl, ishim femi dhe me kujtohet qe çdo dite degjonim nga nje 'beme' te re te gaz muçes.
Bokerrima thote fakte rreale per Gaz Muçen por qe duhet te dije se profili i gangsterrave te lagjes ishte shume ndryshe nga profili i gangsterrave qe jane tani , ne ate kohe '' t'fortet '' kane qene injorant , zhulsa pa shije ne te veshur dhe me shume te dukeshin si njerez te ardhur nga wild west sesa nga qyteti, ndryshe nuk kishin shance te mbijetonin, dhe nje gje ka qene e veçante ne ate kohe te fortet jetonin per emer, dhe kte gje i pari qe e rrealizoi ishte Gaz Muça i cili ne kohen e vet ishte emri me marke ne Tirane.

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> *Në Itali, në zemër të Barit, në stadiumin “Viktoria” ai shndërrohet në lider të revoltës mbi keqtrajtimin e shqiptarëve*


O Zot, O Zot ku kemi arritur!!!  C'eshte ky revizionizem banal i tragjedise Shqiptare?!
Pse e ulin veten kaq poshte per te shitur nje cope gazete?

----------


## EltonNY

o Shqiptar ska te fort sot te fusin plumin ?\

----------


## LOCI

> Nuk e marr vesh se pse i bejne akoma kaq shume reklame historise se Gaz Muces. Qe bente xhiro me kale ne rruge apo qe bente si i forti i lagjes. 
> Ka qene zhulc e nje cope injorant.
> 
> Mire ne ato vite, se ishin vite rrumpalle dhe secili bente c'donte, po tani pse i bejne jehone? Shteti sapo u forcua pak gjeja e pare qe beri eleminoi keto lloj bandash qe terrorrizonin miletin.
> 
> Dhe kjo Rryçja me siper shkruan ne gazete.


                                                                                                                                      (LOCI)         Desha me shtu  na dy fjal, une banoj poshte vorri bomit te xhamlliku te mehalla dibrone dhe ne vitet 90' flitej shume per Gazin,nga c'kom nigju un nga nje me i madh se une dhe nga vete cuni i Gaz Muces(Zheni) Gazi ka per te ngelur legjend neper keto rruge,ka per tu kujtu perhere ai cuni trim me floke kacurrela te gjata i cili bote zhiro me kale neper rrugice............

----------


## oliinter

vodhi nje kal injoranti dhe u be trim hahahahahahahahahahahahah :pa dhembe:

----------


## Imperator

Te vjen keq qe jane bere gjithe keto vrasje per gjera absurde. Por prape kane qene gjera e veprime karagjozesh, dhe kot nuk thote populli çte mbjellesh do te korresh.
Keshtu pra ata ia kane gatuar vete vdekjen njeri-tjetrit. 

Imperator

----------

